# GUNSAN | SGFEZ (Saemangeum Gunsan Free Economic Zone) | U/C



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Construction Update-SGFEZ-2009.7*


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Final Render-SGFEZ IBD!*


















My Hometown~~ Welcome to Jeonju! Jellabuk-do.


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Infrastructure-Highway-SGFEZ~Pohang Development start!*










Government's Support!!
Saemangeum, east-west highway connecting Review 

Chonbuk district and Gyeongbuk Pohang Saemangeum to connect 'east-west highway construction is expected to chujindoel in earnest. 

GNP President Lee Myung-bak at Cheong Wa Dae Chung Mong-nine days and a breakfast meeting with representatives from the spot, "an east-west highway connecting the Saemangeum and the making one story was making a lot of tunnels or bridges have problems, but will need to consider positively" he told johaejin party spokesman said. 

The east-west highway about President Jung, remove it represents a "national unity and integration of east and west to east-west highway construction should be promoted," he responded according to the suggested dimensions in the quarter. 

Prior to the daily economic report last March hosted the National Convention '16 Tea 'as a symbol of unity in the west began in New Yo ~ Pohang, Daegu and Jeonju and Muju-Total length between 181 ㎞ has proposed the construction of the inland highway. 

The President after four rough project budget controversy regarding bias, "4 is roughly 22 trillion won to 16 trillion won budget, known incorrectly, and that of 8 trillion won to take the water that's supposed to work, so next year's budget outline, which other social overhead '4 Capital (SOC) budget will be reduced, which seems to be a misunderstanding. But otherwise, "said" Project 4 outline the United Nations Environment Program (UNEP) report on climate change and the growing green business with eco-friendly projects selected, "he said. 

The president jaeboseon October for the "by-election atmosphere, so there is no need to launch," said "ordinary people have to live hard and you keep talking about the election as much as disturbing the ordinary people for ordinary people in regular session bills welfare policies, help me to handle this well, "said he added.


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Korean Dream City-SGFEZ-Federal Real Estate Group(USA),invest SGFEZ!*










Development of international maritime attractions Saemangeum greenlight 

Islands in the international maritime attractions gogunsan Saemangeum for developing the investment agreement (MOA) was signed with the U.S. developer. 

Spiral in the development of international maritime attractions gogunsan Islands United States as a world-class real estate development company and four other businesses in the United States 'Federal'社, six continents, the company was developing projects in 30 countries said. 

Governor signed 17 days gimwanju expression "non-party to hotel construction, Saudi Arabia and four of the Federal Convention gogunsan Islands investment in development of attracting foreign investment through the New Yo receive more resilient," he noted. 

Pedeoreolsa inpeontino (John Infantino) president, "gogunsan development of the archipelago, the world's marine environment utilizing unique marine resort complex physical specimens," said expectations rose. 

Gogunsan business in 2015 creating the International Maritime Attractions Shin-millionaire to help the shaman and the 선유도 ₩ 1 4.36 ㎢ marine resort complex in hyuyanghyeong all development will be funded will be 9129 billion won. 

Step 1 of Shin Corp. to Federal Saemangeum and advanced to the hotel and condo accommodations as well as leisure tourism in the construction of complex facilities for 280 million U.S. dollars is planning to invest. 

In addition, project progress and performance according to whether the other three islands, including Miko 선유도 help one who seems to be taking a two-stage development projects. 

Federal buying the next two months if you deposit 200 million dollars to implement Saemangeum Being Free Economic Zone Authority plans to implement a deposit payment of deposit rates after the business is expected to pay. 

He and 17 investment agreement at the ceremony gimwanju Chonbuk Provincial Government offices, pedeoreolsa inpeontino President, CH Saemangeum Gunsan Free Economic Zone Administration, Kunsan mundongsin markets, including accounting firms helped to attract investment 'chungjeong' representatives and hwangheungju attended.


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*SGFEZ Gateway-2009.10*


























Contractor is Hyundai..


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Construction site-2009.11*


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*SGFEZ's Development*

Saemangeum New Port Development









Saemangeum Gateway Development(SGFEZ's Leisure Complex)

















Saemangeum Industrial & International Business District(SGFEZ IBD)
















All render-SGFEZ


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*South korea's FEZ Development-SGFEZ's Information-English Homepage*











More Development Information-Gunsan & Saemangeum,South korea
http://sgfez.com/


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*good news-2009.11.12*

美 Virginia Tech, campus promotion Saemangeum 

Virginia Tech campus toward creating a plan to Saemangeum said. 

Jeonbukdo June 12, "recently established Virginia Tech campus in the Saemangeum bonaeom letter of intent on investment hagetdaneun are holding talks," he said. 

Turning specifically to the investors identified in the school after visiting the local dalkke gimwanju Province, plans to sign investment agreements. 

Virginia Tech University in 2007, the Korean-American Cho Seung-Hui attended the court refusing to order psychiatric treatment while 32 people, including fellow students sasalhan's mother lode. 

The official "University of Virginia, as well as the world's leading universities and 새만금 hospital campus or in the host region, with plans to build luxury housing," he said. 

Focus-Virginia Tech University(USA) will promote New Campus's Development in SGFEZ,South korea.


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Development News-2009.12.3*

수변도시 장점 집중 부각

정부 디자인 사실상 선정

새만금의 랜드마크가 될 ‘명품복합도시’가 반지형(샤링 시티)으로 개발될 것으로 보인다.

3일 새만금위원회와 국토해양부, 농림수산식품부 등 관계부처와 전라북도에 따르면 새만금 명품복합도시의 디자인이 샤링 시티(Sha-Ring City)로 사실상 정해진 것으로 알려졌다. 정부는 디자인 선정 결과를 금명간 공식 발표한다.

산업과 국제업무, 관광레저 기능이 어우러진 명품복합도시는 새만금 전체 면적의 23.8%에 해당하는 67.3㎢에 조성되는 수변도시다.



정부는 지난 7월 반지형을 비롯해 보름달형(풀문 시티), 삼각주형(델타 시티) 등 세 가지 디자인 후보를 마련하고 선정 작업을 벌여왔다.

정부 관계자는 “세계로 개방된 수변도시, 친환경 녹색도시, 인간중심 도시로서 이미지와 콘텐츠를 가장 잘 갖춘 디자인으로 샤링 시티가 가장 높이 평가받은 것으로 안다”고 전했다.

샤링 시티는 원의 내부를 깨끗한 물로 채우고 산업, 국제업무, 관광레저의 중점기능이 물을 공유할 수 있도록 디지인됐다. 수변도시의 장점을 가장 잘 살리는 형태로 평가되는 반면 상대적으로 공사비가 많이 든다.

정부는 그동안 명품복합도시가 새만금을 상징한다는 점에서 상징성, 독창성, 기능성, 경제성, 안전성 등 수십 항목에 걸쳐 전문가 평가를 구한 데 이어 최근 국제심포지엄과 국민선호도 조사도 실시했다

Saemangeum confirmed internally developed design - New Yo 'banjihyeong' the composition 

Focusing the benefits of waterfront urban incidence 

The government selected the design effect 

Become a landmark of New Yo 'luxury complex city that banjihyeong (Shearing City) is expected to be developed. 

3 days Saemangeum Committee and Land and Maritime Affairs, Agriculture, Forestry and Fisheries Ministry and other related sikpumbu Jeollabuk According to the New Yo City luxury complex in the design of the shearing (Sha-Ring City) as a fixed fact, he said. The government chosen to design the official results will be announced geummyeonggan. 

Industrial and international business, tourism and leisure complex features a blend luxury city Saemangeum corresponding to 23.8% of the total area of 67.3 ㎢ Let the composition of the waterfront. 



The government last July, including a ring-type boreumdalhyeong (pulmun City), Triangle matrix (Delta City) prepares three designs selected candidate has conducted operations. 

A government official, "open to the waterfront in the world, eco-friendly green cities, human-centered city with the best design, content, images, and shearing the City to have received the most appreciated I know," he said. 

Shearing City inside a circle filled with clean water industry, international business, tourism and leisure, key features of this water is Dizzy had to share. The advantage of the best animated waterfront city being evaluated as a relative, while a lot of construction costs. 

The government has been in luxury complex in that it represents the Saemangeum symbolism, originality, functionality, affordability, safety, and dozens of items throughout the year to obtain a professional evaluation, and public preference survey of recent international symposium was held 










Focus-Internal Development of SGFEZ was decided this pics!


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*SGFEZ's new Name is confirmed!!*

Jeonbukdo, Saemangeum gaero alias 4 compression 

The alias of the competition through the New Yo 'ahriul (ARIUL)' and 'the future Asia (MIRESIA)', nabichi (LAVICHI), haesiah (HESIA) and 4 were gaero compression. 

The Saemangeum jeonbukdo (Saemangeum) pointed out the difficulty of the English pronunciation of the recent public offering naeoeguk people involved with the 11,481 cases received alias Dual 4 dogs received 11 days has been named. 

Ari cry for water and a building, the future of the earth when you know the future (or the future of Asia) and, spreads its wings will hit Dhabi where, you know the hash of the sea the land (or sea, Asia) would mean turning said. 

Prime Minister's Office last year, held in Seoul, Saemangeum Development, International Competition, attended by international experts to New Yo 'semangium' or 'clearing Sage million, due to pronunciation and to draw up an alias jeonbukdo bitja confusion was the order. 

Turning them, along with the alias Saemangeum (New 万 Kim) as the Chinese pulyihan Golden Area (Golden Area) 'or' business Paradise (Business Paradise) '3-4 and 10, including one outside an alias (I) and plans to submit to the Prime Minister. 

In addition to turning the Saemangeum project to build a single image clearly and concurrently the development of CI, Saemangeum said relevant agencies had jointly decided to use.

Focus-SGFEZ's New Name changed.Saemangeum is very difficult Pronounciation for Foreinger,SGFEZ changed this Official Name to 'ahriul (ARIUL)' and 'the future Asia (MIRESIA)', nabichi (LAVICHI), haesiah (HESIA).
and Saemangeum means Golden Area,SGFEZ will decide this name into Golden Business Area(Land).


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Development News-2009.10.22*

Saemangeum Sandan, from the sales launch early next year 
















Saemangeum on free economic zones, industrial parks in sales this year are from bongyeokhwa. 




Rural Construction, Seoul, Korea on Sept. 26 at Ritz-Carlton Hotel Company, and real estate developers who are fighting to hold fairs to attract sales to gauge the speed of operation will make plans to 22 days. 




The actual sales development planning and land use planning approval next year, I will be yirwo. Next year, a 100ha industrial facilities bunyanghal paper is due in December next move is possible. 




Reclaimed land in the northern part of the Saemangeum Saemangeum industrial district in Yeouido area (848 ㏊) gyumoin 1870ha of 2.2 times the scale, the tuipdwae 1.9437 trillion won will be completed by 2018. 




51% of the total area in the paper industry, logistics, public facilities was 38.2% paper, 5.7% commercial business paper, paper 3.2%, respectively, the housing is developed. 




Posted 9 of 04 join gyeokjahyeong Sandan Unlike traditional open-type appearance of the coast and marine transportation through waterways sandannae luxury industry to earth with a plan that is developed. 




To this end, more than 20% of the total area as green space, just across the channel to secure the green zone and the ecological park will be connected. The best coastal scenery in the residential, commercial, eco-center and the waterfront will enter the park. 




04 The new and renewable energy, high-tech parts and materials, automobile parts, machine parts, shipbuilding equipment and primary industries to attract new industries and industries in the future said. This research and development (R & D), in addition to features such as international business hub of Northeast Asia, with industrial production development strategy has always said. 




Construction industry, logistics and research facilities, and schools, power plants, public buildings, etc., and Cho Sung-term lease is available in less than a maximum of only 50% of the Cho Sung bunyanghal plans to cut up. 




04 official "Saemangeum industrial district into a free economic zone is jijeongdwae various enterprises can receive tax incentives and special economic zones in China in the East Coast location choedangeoriin the strengths," he said. 




04 hongmunpyo president "of leading companies here and abroad are showing interest for the early sales as IR sessions will be held," he said. 

Focus-SGFEZ will provide SGFEZ Industrial & IBD in 2010.


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Development News-2009.11.29*

90-hole golf course on the composition Saemangeum 
















CH gyeongjacheong Saemangeum chief 26 days "Saemangeum gateway to the city attractions and the adjacent 18-hole golf course of the 5 composition (9 100 cartoons) plans," said, "Step 2, the gateway to the landfill with the 04 golf facilities suripdoel implementation plan for this, "he said. 

The Commissioner also "in the first half of next year will tujagongmohal, the current four domestic companies and two companies of the United States are interested," he said. 

Saemangeum the five light blue-in-one golf competition is the preferred way. Offering the course you want to conduct investment only, the entire tourism district (District 300 cartoons) about the same time will do gyeoljeongki said that in the future. 

The Housing Corporation, together with the land recently returned to South Korea said a doctor near Gunsan Eastern non SP Logitech site (9 82,000 m²) will find other investors and the central industrial development finishes change the destination site development plan (9 34 cartoons) daeumdalkke sale was announced that key. Lot 12 is currently the central development company says the sale is a doctor. 

Investment for Industrial Park Last Saemangeum visited the United States is the chief "Saemangeum situation is still not enough to ground under pressure maryeon not feel sufficiently prepared to proceed without plan" yiramyeonseo "next to the industrial district seonbunyang company the way you want industrial park will be created, "he said 

Focus-SGFEZ will develop 90-hole Golf Course in SGFEZ Gateway.this development is same as Jack Niclaus Golf Club korea,Cheongna Blue Island Bear-best Golf Club(IFEZ-Songdo International City,Cheongna Crystal City).


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Development news-2009.11.30*

Saemangeum in free economic zones, the Korea Futures Exchange host - jeonbukdo, naseonda Mercantile Exchange bid 

Jeonbukdo to enable the trading of precious metals for 2011, the government plans to establish nyeonkke Korea Stock Exchange (KOCOM) expansion of all business in order to attract said. 

Stock Exchange, grain and non-metallic products such as spot and futures trading to the apparatus and the amount of margin trading, deposits, fees, and a lot of money because the distribution of state and local governments, interest has been high. 

30 days according to degrees of financial products, dealing with the government of Korea Exchange in Seoul (YBD), and balanced regional dimension, because in Busan Korea Stock Exchange in New Yo district of location, such as Gwangju and Jeolla Province has in mind. 

Guangzhou and competitive advantage in turning the earth inside the Saemangeum to focus on promoting the domestic firm Jeonbuk Development Institute think-tank affiliated with the development of logic and detail strategies to attract maryeonki said. 

This year in July to turn the government's comprehensive action plan Saemangeum (I) according to the announcement to a successful business Saemangeum International Stock Exchange, Northeast Asia Development Bank, the leading international health organizations, educational center of Northeast Asia in four key institutions, such as creating a plan said to attract enough confidence is the naeboyigo. 

Ring adjacent to the Yellow Sea in China and turning the Saemangeum gwon he's standing to bring non-ferrous metals such as gold, just specify the Iksan Jewelry items on the spot and futures trading exchange for the visualization of the complex is. 

Stock Exchange is established in the aviation and maritime regions Saemangeum, ports, railways, highways and related infrastructure to attract crucial help, and a large industrial complex in the Northeast region and will lead to construction of an international city is hoping to turn. 

The government of the Chicago Mercantile Exchange Mercantile Exchange (CME) as raw materials, product distribution, including a comprehensive product to market as early as 2011, plans to set nyeonkke. 

The official, "been many times over through expert discussions and the International Forum on Saemangeum International Stock Exchange, established validity was proven," he "is blessed with the same validity and the presence of Saemangeum based naseol to host full-fledged," he said. 


Focus-South korea Government will build KOCOM(Korean Merchandise Exchange Agency) such as CME(Chicago Merchandise Exchange).


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*New Port Development Decided!!*

New Port Land Transport and Maritime Affairs feasibility services Saemangeum Results Announcement - 04 Authentic 2011 New Yo New Port Construction 
















Saemangeum the construction of new port will have 04 full in 2011. 

Jeonbukdo three days, according to the Korea Development Institute Saemangeum new port construction projects (KDI) on the feasibility (or less yeta) survey completed in 2021 according doeme 4 berths (including managing the pier), five berths in 2023 (including management Pier) to the national scale The ministry has been informed. 

The land department Saemangeum yeonnae New Port Master Plan launched in 2010, with business volume, gas, and annual investment plans hwakjeonghan after the end of 2011, Shin-Caribbean okdomyeon Gunsan after the middle point will Saemangeum Embankment construction on the sea front. 

New Port Master Plan for the next Saemangeum notice of default with the design and implementation propelled, and then in 2011 started construction on the full plunge, step 1, a total business expenses ₩ 912,900,000,000 (₩ 539,900,000,000 government expense, for private ₩ 373,000,000,000) 2 2021 tuipdwae gaehanghal goal chujindoel plans. 

Add New Port forward Saemangeum land planning at the base end of the year confirmed the Saemangeum comprehensive action plan, including cargo volume in 2010 confirmed that businesses and the increasing cargo volume, the more reliably promote the project is expected to be available. 

New Port construction turned into orbit ohreume authentic international competitiveness of the Saemangeum reinforcement maryeon a foothold, as well as a large port on SOC projects promoting the local economy is expected to be activated. 

The international competitiveness of New Yo Saemangeum jegohal essential infrastructure for export-led New Port to the west of the gateway to Northeast Asia and was the No. 1 port and sets are expected to turn. 

Gimwanju Governor, "New Port, along with the precious Saemangeum performance to unleash the synergy that I do with everything they've" said "new growth engine industry through economic development and the residents of Jeonbuk provincial government to focus on life that I'm stable," he said. 

IFEZ(Songdo,Cheongna,Yeongjong) VS SGFEZ(Saemangeum,Gunsan)!!


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*SGFEZ's First Development Started!!-2009.12.9*

Saemangeum construction of tourist complex ... residents. Tourist expectations 








































"There's the ocean just as a great tourist bakkwindangge. 언능 (Come on), chased. So that our development department and the country is crowded with tourists and Saemangeum." 

Saemangeum leading businesses: 'Saemangeum Gateway (GateWay) tourism complex project, the groundbreaking ceremony held 10 days if Saemangeum AM Jeonbuk Buan Byeonsan next venue for exhibition events such as county officials and departments to develop five thousand people Saemangeum crowd reflected the high expectations. 

County in the event "really began to develop Saemangeum," said the future unfold barrier opening (next April), and accordingly enable tourism, tourist complex, including the future of New Yo, regional development and to predict said. 

The villagers came together with the name Lee SH 5 (58. Byeonsan it) said, "Until now, the Saemangeum project will start soon. Development of the people was flooded, which was silent and talking does not seem to progress at today's ceremony are you started something quite screw than that, "he looked bright. 

Saemangeum caliber yumiyoung tourists (more than 0.39. Yuseong) said, "I only heard about it when I arrived in New Yo daeyeoksa felt a sense smells. Come here (ocean), this growth led by South Korea where the land is turned into hope," he said . 

The groundbreaking event is the sky embroidered dog jeontongyeon 500 Saemangeum success origins of celebrations, starting with gilnol this tourist complex, including video screenings, stalls circles, such as the official order of events will continue for more than 1 hour. 

After the announced construction projects with water cannons and fired chukpo Saemangeum Embankment (33km) to symbolize the 3300 dog-friendly balloons gwangwangdan future acquaintances laugh The atmosphere was flying over the sea. 


Saemangeum tourist complex contours (Columbia-AP) = 10 days hongincheol News chakgonghan Jeonbuk Buan Saemangeum tourist complex contours. Tuipdwae 1.07 trillion won by 2019, the theme parks and golf courses, convention centers, hotels, shopping centers, cultural facilities, and performance facilities will be established. December 10, 2009 "" See local articles>> [email protected] 

Ginyeomsa gimwanju Jeonbuk Province in the "work in progress just after Saemangeum tourism industry just as construction began the development of the two wings of New Yo," said "tourism hub in Northeast Asia will be up to the Saemangeum government support for tourism development, with only residents support the It is extremely important, especially, "he said. 

Welcome Buan Wed gimhosu in the "Tourism is just the composition, as well as Saemangeum 1 tourist destination in the domestic department as a leap forward," he said. 




Focus-SGFEZ's First Development,SGFEZ Gateway started Construction(Groundbreaking Ceremony),South korean will expect Future of Saemangeum.
(Saemangeum is the biggest Landfill and Longest tide embankment in the world)


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Oncoming Massive Invest-Red Lion,Windsor capital group,Omni Holdings Group(USA) decided SGFEZ's Investment!*

전북道, 새만금 개발 美서 40억달러 투자유치

전라북도가 새만금 개발을 위해 미국에서 40억달러 규모의 투자를 유치한다. 또 버락 오바마 대통령에게 군산공항 국제선 취항을 요청하는 건의문도 전달할 계획이다. 

김완주 전북도지사는 지난 30일(현지시간) 워싱턴 특파원들과 만나 "3일 뉴욕에서 옴니홀딩스그룹,윈저캐피털 앤드 무사그룹 등 2개의 미 투자회사와 총 40억달러(약 4조8000억원)에 이르는 투자자금 조성 양해각서(MOU)를 체결할 예정"이라고 밝혔다. 김 지사는 옴니홀딩스그룹은 고군산 국제해양관광단지와 새만금 관광단지 개발에 30억달러를 투자하고 윈저캐피털 앤드 무사그룹은 새만금 산업단지와 고군산 국제해양관광단지 등 경제자유구역에 진출하는 기업들을 위해 10억달러 펀드를 조성해 제공한다고 설명했다. 

김 지사는 이어 1일 워싱턴에서 애니 팔레오마베가 미 하원 아시아 · 태평양소위원장을 통해 주한미군이 사용 중인 군산공항에 부정기 국제선을 취항할 수 있도록 허가해달라는 건의문을 오바마 대통령에게 전달할 계획이라고 말했다. 현재 군산공항은 미공군 제8전투비행단 전용공항으로 민간 국내선만 제한적으로 취항하고 있다.



새만금·고군산 개발 투자하는 美 개발·투자사는?



새만금 산업단지 및 고군산 국제해양관광단지 개발에 40억 달러(4조8000억 원)의 투자협약을 체결하기로 한 미국의 개발 및 투자회사 기업에 눈이 쏠리고 있다.

먼저 새만금 산업단지 및 고군산 국제해양관광단지 등 경제자유구역에 진출하는 기업들에게 10억 달러(1조2000억 원) 규모의 펀드를 조성해 제공하기로 하고 전북도와 투자협약을 맺을 '윈저 캐피탈 앤 무사 그룹(Windsor Capital & Musa Group)'.

전문 투·융자업을 주로 하는 윈저 그룹은 몽골과 카자흐스탄, 중국 등 기업 투자 유치로 알려진 투자회사이다.

특히 인천 송도에 포스코와 연계해 투자사업을 진행하고 있기도 한 윈저 그룹은 새만금 산업단지와 테마파크 분야에 큰 관심을 보이고 있다.

이와 함께 고군산 국제해양관광단지 및 새만금관광단지 개발을 위해 총 30억 달러(3조6000억 원)를 투자하기로 도와 투자협약을 체결할 '옴니 홀딩스 그룹(Omni Holdings Group)'은 부동산 개발 업체로 이름이 알려져 있다.

뉴욕 맨해튼 개발 진행에 5억 달러 상당을 투자하고, 베트남 호텔과 *** 개발, 투자를 진행하고 있는 옴니 그룹은 고군산군도에 호텔 및 레저사업 진출을 희망하고 있는 것으로 전해졌다.

Jeollabuk for the development of the Saemangeum 40 billion in the United States to attract investment. Barack Obama Gunsan Airport to the airline plans to request a pass to geonuimun. 

Jeonbuk Province gimwanju the last 30 days (AP) correspondent in Washington to meet with "3 Omni Holdings Group in New York, Windsor Capital Group, such as safe-end investment company with total of 40 U.S. 2 billion (approximately 4.8 trillion won) from the investment financial support and a Memorandum of Understanding (MOU) that will be signed, "he said. Governor Kim Omni Group Holdings gogunsan international marine tourism park and tourism complex development Saemangeum to invest 30 billion Windsor Capital Group Saemangum fine-and-industrial complex and international marine tourism gogunsan just as the free economic zone to advance to one billion U.S. dollars for companies would provide funds joseonghae said. 

Governor Kim 1 days after the U.S. House of Representatives in Washington, Annie Palais Omar Vega, chairman of the Asia-Pacific Place is being used by U.S. forces in Gunsan Airport to international chwihanghal irregularly allowed to pass to the president asking that the plan geonuimun said. Currently the U.S. Air Force 8th Fighter Wing Kunsan Airport only civilian airport, flights are limited guknaeseonman. 



Saemangeum, development and investment 美 gogunsan Development Corp. to invest? 



Gogunsan complex and international marine tourism industry 새만금 complex development of 40 billion dollars (4.8 trillion won) signed an agreement to invest in a U.S. business development and investment company in the eyes said on Friday. 

First Saemangeum industrial complex and international marine tourism gogunsan just to advance to the free economic zone, including one billion U.S. dollars to companies (1.2 trillion won) joseonghae of scale to provide funds and investment agreements struck me Jeonbuk, Windsor Capital, and safe Group (Windsor Capital & Musa Group) '. 

Mostly up-to-finance expert, a Windsor group in Mongolia and Kazakhstan, and China's investment companies, known as corporate investment. 

Incheon and POSCO, especially in conjunction with investment projects in progress because of the Windsor Group 1 Saemangum Amusement Parks Industrial Park has been great interest in the field. 

The international marine tourism complex gogunsan together just for the development of tourism and the Saemangeum total of 30 billion dollars (3.6 trillion won) to help fund investments to enter into an agreement, the Omni Group Holdings (Omni Holdings Group) 'as a real estate development company the name is known. 

Manhattan in progress and 500 million U.S. dollars worth of investment, Vietnam hotel and casino development, ongoing investment in the Omni Group of Hotels and rejeosaeop gogunsangun hope to advance and said. 


Very good news to SGFEZ!!! this news will improve Korean Investment Environment.. Investment Gross Cost is 4 billion Dollars!!(4 Global Company in USA)


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Investment MOU Negotiation!*

Red Lion
























Windsor Capital Group








Omni Holdings Group









Windsor Capital Group take part in Songdo International City's development(Posco E&C's Development)


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*another Big News-USA's 4 Company will take part in SGFEZ's EcoPolis Development!*



















Four U.S. companies, New Yo 'Eco-Polis' investments in Group 1 


Renewable energy companies abroad in Saemangeum investment interest continues among the eight days the Saemangeum jeonbukdo jeonbukdo members and be a model of low-carbon green growth business for Eco-Polis composition of the U.S. Starwood Capital Group Global, the world's largest wind power turbine maker Vestas, the global solar equipment manufacturing company, Green Energy Holding ingri, Busan, and the potential savings banks have signed a MOU for a strategic relationship. 

The last three days visiting the United States branch gimwanju Red Lion Inc. and renewable energy companies invested four billion U.S. dollars agreement signed scale Saemangeum Free Economic Zone Authority, but after one years continuous consultation with the initiative calls for another performance of the veterans said. 

Moreover, the expected area of the development expenses reached 1,000 cartoons to the size of a large-scale projects of up to 1 trillion won given that the internal development of the Saemangeum when significant foreign investment projects and facilitate the realization of a long-cherished desire for jeonbukdo mulkko want any attention to is the attention. 

The text, according to the MOU signed chamyeosa consortium of 4 solar power plants, eco-friendly hotels, yukhaesangpungryeokdanji, R & D centers, including the green energy industry and tourism are linked to the Eco-Polis development of a joint collaboration to review Add to agree on the premise that financial due diligence review and to arrange or advice, foreign investment, renewable energy, including technical advice on the role of each of the provisional agreement jeonbukdo agreed that administrative support. 

Governor Kim said Convention the expression "non-binding MOU with substantial investment in step with reality whether to be optimistic too early, but the consortium chamyeosa with all leading global awareness servants of the company through their conversations with investors interested in reviewing the Verify that your chest can be realized Proud ilyimyeo to facilitate investment and administrative services to provide all possible support, "he said. 

Western, Sheraton Hotels and Resorts chain, and the world to develop, operate and Starwood Capital Group Global Eco-Polis in the business-friendly hotel and renewable energy development and related financial advisory and investment has decided to arrange a review. 

Meanwhile, Vestas and technical cooperation in the development of green energy ingrineun actively review and Vestas is the world leader in wind turbine industry's market share to 23% Green Energy Holding yireumyeo ingri solar facilities also have an annual production capacity from 600MW to Solar energy is the world's leading specialist 


very good.Foreign's Direct Investment is want for Koreans.


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*SGFEZ's Global Investment movement started-2009.11.30*

Wagner School and the University of New York - New Yo Sir volunteered, bukmigwon investment chongryeok 

Saemangeum Gunsan Free Economic Zone Authority (Commissioner under gyeongjacheong ∙ CH) bukmigwon Saemangeum investment for the coming 30 days from December 5 beolinda Saemangeum investment activities. 

The delegation of investment direct investment in Jeonbuk Province delegation led by Washington, DC, to resolve international airport in New York, Gunsan Jeonbuk area interested in investing activities, and direct investment enterprises and the agreement is supposed to make. 

On Schedule 30 by Han Duck-soo will ambassador for the protection against investment Saemangeum obtain the cooperation 주미 hold a press conference with media correspondents will be done in parallel promotion. 

On December 1 Annie Palais Congress President Omar Vega, a protection against the so-called Pacific Gunsan International Airport for solving geonuimun explain the action plan forward, and investment plans. 

On these two together at New York University Wagner School (Graduate School of Administration) officials, the Korea Society in New Yo Presidency to target attractive investment lecture, and the American Red Lion gas plant manufacturer side, and investment agreements, gyomin ∙ Korean Promotional activities aimed at businessmen Saemangeum will be deployed. 

3 days Windsor Capital & Musa Group, Omni Holdings Group and the Saemangeum Gunsan Free Economic Zone is expected to sign agreements on investment. 

Particularly the North American corporate investment activities and investment delegation agreement, a political visit, Korean and Korean-American community visits to promote the attractiveness of the Saemangeum for a diversified investment towards the direction of the results is expected. 


I read recent news,NY State University will build New Campus in SGFEZ(Wagner School) NY Stonybrook will build new Campus in Songdo International City,IFEZ.


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*2010 SGFEZ New Name-ARIUL City*

CI(Corporative Image)

















Construction Photo(2010.11.16)


































ARIUL 2010 Brochure-http://www.smgc.go.kr/Data/NC/Ariul_Brochure2010.pdf

Project Outline of Saemangeum Development Plan 
http://www.smgc.go.kr/Data/NC/Project%20outline_full.pdf

http://www.smgc.go.kr/Data/NC/Project%20outline_short.pdf

http://www.smgc.go.kr/ENG/MA/main.jsp


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Ariul Masterplan 2011*

SGFEZ Mega Resort Development

















SGFEZ Tourism Development









Masterplan








Waterfront
















Artificial Island










Made in South Korea!


----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

Please replace pics sources


----------



## Erthel (Apr 23, 2012)

Any new info on this?


----------



## Sr.Horn (Jun 11, 2006)

Any information?

I'm planning to visit this area in April or May (before hots months :lol and there's not too much information about the current situation of the project.


3 weeks ago...


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Saemangeum Tourism Complex Rendering*


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Reclamation work Updates-2014.7.25*

































































http://www.kasdi.go.kr/sda/cmm/main/enMainPage.do
how far and big Saemangeum Project's Development site is? can you understand?


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

I just cannot be happy at the devastation of one of Korea's numerous very important natural zones for more development. Bring it to the cities that need it; keep it out of the wilderness that doesn't!


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

aquaticko said:


> I just cannot be happy at the devastation of one of Korea's numerous very important natural zones for more development. Bring it to the cities that need it; keep it out of the wilderness that doesn't!


yes. I agree with you.Korea should preserve Natural Resources..


----------



## Sr.Horn (Jun 11, 2006)

> Provincial government eyes casino resort on reclaimed land
> 
> JEONJU, South Korea, Jan. 27 (Yonhap) -- A provincial government said Tuesday it will push to build a casino resort on reclaimed land along South Korea's southwestern coast to attract tourists and boost the local economy.
> 
> North Jeolla Province said it has been in consultations with foreign investors to build an integrated resort in the Saemangeum area -- the world's longest seawall at 33.9 kilometers, creating 40,100 hectares of land -- after the central government announced plans earlier this month to build two more foreigners-only casinos.


Yonhap News

In other news, recent images from Google Maps show the road network under construction inside the Saemangeum Project.


----------



## Sr.Horn (Jun 11, 2006)

> 'China Valley' in Korea to boost trade
> 
> The reclaimed region of Saemangeum, North Jeolla Province, is in the limelight after the government announced plans to create a Korea-China free trade agreement industrial complex in the area.
> 
> ...


Korea Herald

Helicopter view:


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Saemangeum National Arboretum*

Currently in planning, scheduled to start construction in 2022 for a completion in 2027.









































__





Daum 카페






cafe.daum.net





*







*






한국수목원정원관리원


한국수목원정원관리원소개, 정보공개, 공지사항, 국립백두대간수목원, 국립세종수목원,국립새만금수목원




www.kiam.or.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Opening of the Saemangeum East-West road*

The East-West road of Saemangeum opened to traffic last week. The 4-lane road (2 each way) is an eerie causeway of 20.3km linking the inland with the small islets off the sea. It will become a key part of the infrastructure of the Saemangeum Project.

































새만금지역 가로지르는 첫 간선망 ‘동서도로’ 개통…3637억 투입


새만금 동서도로 항공사진 사진=전북도제공 【파이낸셜뉴스 군산=김도우 기자】 새만금 서쪽(신항만)과 동쪽(새만금~전주고속도로)을 잇는 내부 간선망인 동서도로가 개통하면서 내부개발 본격화의 신호탄을 쏘아..




www.fnnews.com













개통된 새만금 ‘동서도로’ 현장을 달려보니


1991년 11월 첫 삽을 뜬지 20년만인 2010년 4월, 총길이 33.9㎞의 새만금 방조제가 완공됐다. 그리고 방조제 완공 10년 만에 새만금 내부 간선도로망의 동서 중심축인 신항만과 고속도로를 연결하는 이른바 동서도로가 지난 24일 개통됐다. 새만금 409㎢(1억




www.jjan.kr


----------

